# Apache Knife Dvd For Sale



## FDVargas0351 (Feb 12, 2005)

*THIS DVD RETAILS AT OVER $75, DON'T MISS THIS LIMITED PROMOTIONAL OFFER!*​Chief  Instructor Robert Redfeather will introduce you to the world of Apache Knife Fighting.  Through exciting step-by-step moves and knife fighting techniques, you'll learn some of the Apache Knife Fighting ways in the groundbreaking DVD!

Redfeather teaches through the Apache fighting art of  Nagondzog , which means "guerilla warfare."  You'll learn how to knife fight from a distance and up-close.  He shows you the basics on proper footwork, hand-to-hand knife combat, non-committed and committed (lethal) attacks and much, much more!

Apache Knife Ghostdog Productions presents "Robert Redfeather's Apache Knife Fighting" Starring Robert Redfeather and Tanner Nydstrom Directed by William Kally

Bonus Features include:
Step-by-step instruction by Robert Redfeather, Apache Knife Fight Scenarios, hand-to-hand combat scenarios and a photo gallery. Digital Stereo Sound-Digital Picture

AVAILABLE  NOW!*  Apache Knife Fighting  DVD *get your guide to knife survival today. Only $40.00 plus $5.00 Shipping/Handeling

Email me at FDVargas0351@aol.com


----------

